# I have the Eberron Player's Guide and Kingdom of Ghouls



## Jack99

at least I think those are the titles. Posting from the phone while out to diner. Anyway, ask away and I will try to answer.


----------



## Fallen Seraph

*Eberron:*
Can you list off what kinds of Magi-Tech there is?
What is there for Changelings?
What are Kalashtar like?

*Ghouls:*
Tell me everything they have for Sigil?

Also, thank you and *is envious*


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

How are Dragonmarks handled? What place do Dragonborn have in the setting? Tieflings? The Feywild? Shadowfell?


----------



## stonegod

Any unexpected races or info on how to play goblinoids?

What is the second artificer build?


----------



## Shroomy

So far, everyone has asked questions about the EPG, and as an artificer player and Eberron fan I'm curious about its content, but my question is about what new monsters appear in _Kingdom of Ghouls_?


----------



## Drkfathr1

How close did they stick to Eberron's established fluff and did they make a lot of changes to the setting to fit the new 4E design philosophies? 

What kind of new lovin' do the Warforged get?


----------



## Blizzardb

Can you provide a brief description of the contents of the Player's Guide, please? Like how many new (for 4E) races, mechanics, etc.

Another One: How are dragonmarks and aberrant dragonmarks handled?


----------



## Pseudopsyche

What are the Eberron paragon paths and epic destinies?

From looking at the table of contents and skimming the Eberron Player's Guide, did anything jump out at you as surprising?


----------



## GMforPowergamers

ok, well i think most of the ebberon stuff has all been asked...races...marks...ect. I do wonder if there is a second class (or new build) in there...

  How ever the kingdom of ghouls is what I want to know about...does it pick up right where deaths reatch left off
 [sblock=end of deaths reatch spoiler]
by that I mean do we learn about the primodial that is missing? and did orcus and co get any other cool new toys from there?
[/sblock]
Also I assume that the ghoul king himself is the last BEG, but some of us playing the mods have felt Orcus is slightly out of character and depth in the last two...leading some to think he may have help from more of a ploter...any cool hints you can drop?


----------



## Piratecat

What are you having for dinner?

...what?


----------



## zero skill LPB

Yay! 

Artificer at-wills: Are there four or *crosses fingers* more? 
Artificer healing infusions: Any changes from the playtest document?
Artificer artifices: Do these buggers now have substantive defenses?

(June 16 seemed much closer when it wasn't yet June, y'know?)


----------



## Jack99

Finally home and opened the books - answers inc as I find them 



Fallen Seraph said:


> Can you list off what kinds of Magi-Tech there is?



Not an Eberron fan - at least I wasn't, so if you could clarify what you mean by Magi-Tech, that might help me see if its in the 4e version.


Drkfathr1 said:


> How close did they stick to Eberron's established fluff and did they make a lot of changes to the setting to fit the new 4E design philosophies?



Yeah - see above. I might need a hand to determine what was the established fluff and design philosophies. Any chance you could be more precise?


----------



## Fallen Seraph

Magi-tech is stuff like the airships, lightning trains, etc. to give some big examples. Essentially magical devices that replicate, emulate more modern devices.


----------



## Jack99

Blizzardb said:


> Can you provide a brief description of the contents of the Player's Guide, please? Like how many new (for 4E) races, mechanics, etc.




The book is divided into 5 chapters:
1. Life in Eberron
2. Races (Changeling, Kalashtar and Warforged)
3. Classes (Artificer, 9 PP's, 13 Dragonmarked PP's, 4 Epic Destinies)
4. Character Options - around 50 heroic feats (dragonmark, channel divinity, artificer and racial feats) but only 4 paragon and 4 epic feats. Also equipment, magic items, rituals and the like.
5. The World of Eberron

As for new mechanics, I need to go deeper. More on that later


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

How does Artificer healing work?


----------



## Jack99

Ashrem Bayle said:


> The Feywild? Shadowfell?




Looks like The Feywild is called Thelanis and the Shadowfell is called Dolurrh: they speak a bit about the planes affecting life on Eberron, especially when they are coterminous, and they speak of manifest zones. Not much info to go on though. (maybe I should have taken a crash course in Eberron-lore before getting the knucklehead idea of doing this )


----------



## Jack99

Fallen Seraph said:


> Magi-tech is stuff like the airships, lightning trains, etc. to give some big examples. Essentially magical devices that replicate, emulate more modern devices.




Ah well both the lightning rail and the airships are mentioned, and so is self-propelled farming and obviously sentient constructs.


----------



## Remathilis

Jack99 said:


> The book is divided into 5 chapters:
> 1. Life in Eberron
> 2. Races (Changeling, Kalashtar and Warforged)
> 3. Classes (Artificer, 9 PP's, 13 Dragonmarked PP's, 4 Epic Destinies)
> 4. Character Options - around 50 heroic feats (dragonmark, channel divinity, artificer and racial feats) but only 4 paragon and 4 epic feats. Also equipment, magic items, rituals and the like.
> 5. The World of Eberron
> 
> As for new mechanics, I need to go deeper. More on that later




You would be a god among men if you could list the PP's and EDs, please?


----------



## Rechan

If you're not a fan of Eberron, why'd you buy the book? 

What do changelings get? 

Anything new for Shifters?


----------



## Jack99

Ashrem Bayle said:


> How are Dragonmarks handled? What place do Dragonborn have in the setting? Tieflings?




Dragonborn originally originate from Aragonnessen, where it is rumored that there are dragonborn city-states ruled by their dragon overlords, warring with each other over interpretations of the Draconic Prophesy. Otherwise, they are associated with Q'barra, where it is said they for a brief time had an empire which was on the brink of becoming a big player - but then crumbled for unknown reasons.

Most tieflings come from the corrupted bloodlines of Ohr Kaluun (Sarlona), from before the Inspired struck.


----------



## Asmor

What's the fluff behind Dragonborn (and, less interestingly to me, Tieflings)? Are they somehow "introduced" or are they retconned in as having always been there?


----------



## Jack99

Rechan said:


> If you're not a fan of Eberron, why'd you buy the book?
> 
> What do changelings get?
> 
> Anything new for Shifters?




Maybe I should rather have said that while I owned the 3.x books, I was never a fanboy and never really got around to knowing the setting well. As to why I bought it:



> Design: David Noonan (lead), *Ari Marmell*, Robert J. Schwalb



as well as general inspiration.

Changelings get +2 dex _or_ +2 int, +2 cha. +2 bluff, +2 insight, +1 will, changeling disguise at will (change self) and changeling trick (minor action, get CA until the end of your next turn)

Shifters get 3 new feats, from what I can tell.


----------



## OpsKT

Do they include all the marks for the Aberrant Mark (least, lesser, greater) and the info on House Tarkanan?


----------



## Jack99

Asmor said:


> What's the fluff behind Dragonborn (and, less interestingly to me, Tieflings)? Are they somehow "introduced" or are they retconned in as having always been there?




Retconned, as mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## Trobon

Ooh so many questions to ask I have to limit it 

Mostly curious on what Kalashtar look like stat-wise, some examples of dragonmarks (storm, finding, shadow or anything else really), and some stuff on low level artificers.


----------



## Asmor

Jack99 said:


> Retconned, as mentioned in an earlier post.




Ah, thanks, and sorry. That hadn't yet been posted when I first loaded the page.


----------



## Jack99

Remathilis said:


> You would be a god among men if you could list the PP's and EDs, please?




Hard to resist that kind of carrot!

*PP's*
Alchemist Savant
Battle Engineer
Chameleon
Clockwork Engineer
Exorcist of the Silver Flame
Gatekeeper Mystagogue
Lightwalker
Self-forged
Warforged Juggernaut

*Dragonmark PP's*
Cannith Mastermaker
Deneith Protector
Ghallanda Sanctuary Guardian
Jorasco Jadehand
Kundarak Ghorad'din
Lyrandar Wind-rider
Medani True-seer
Orien Swiftblade
Philarlan Phantasmist
Sivis Truenamer
Tharashk Wayfinder
Thuranni Shadowkiller
Vadalis Griffonmaster

*ED's*
Champion of Prophecy
Dispossessed Champion
Mourning Savior
Sublime Flame


----------



## Trobon

Jack99 said:


> Mourning Savior




Interesting... very interesting. Would love to hear more about this.


----------



## Rechan

Oo. Changelings just became the defacto Artful Dodger, I think.  I'm wondering what feats they get.

So, these Dragonmarks...


----------



## Jack99

Asmor said:


> Ah, thanks, and sorry. That hadn't yet been posted when I first loaded the page.



No worries mate.



Fallen Seraph said:


> *Eberron:*
> What are Kalashtar like?



Pretty powerful? - +2 wis, +2 cha, +2 insight +2 skill of own choice, save at the beginning of their turn against daze and dominate effect, and a racial encounter power that gives you and all allies in a close burst 5 a +4 bonus to Will as an immediate interrupt. 



Ashrem Bayle said:


> How are Dragonmarks handled?



Take the appropriate feat, gain benefits. Benefits include some bonus (roll twice for perception rolls or extra shifts under certain circumstances) and the ability to cast certain rituals, no matter your class/skills or ability to otherwise cast rituals.



stonegod said:


> Any unexpected races or info on how to play goblinoids?
> 
> What is the second artificer build?



Nada on the goblinoids afaics. 

The second Artificer build is called the Tinkerer, a build that focuses on building constructs. From a quick glance, he works much like a summoner.


Drkfathr1 said:


> What kind of new lovin' do the Warforged get?



3-4 feats and some PP/ED's. There is also a list of warforged components, basically magic items you can attach to the warforged.


zero skill LPB said:


> Yay!
> 
> Artificer at-wills: Are there four or *crosses fingers* more?
> Artificer healing infusions: Any changes from the playtest document?
> Artificer artifices: Do these buggers now have substantive defenses?
> 
> (June 16 seemed much closer when it wasn't yet June, y'know?)



Only 4 at-wills, sorry mate. As for the artifices, they follow the rules of summoned creatures, is that good enough?


Amy Kou'ai said:


> How does Artificer healing work?




Curative Admixture: target regains hit points equal to its healing surge value + your wisdom modifier, scaling up to surge + wisdom + 10 at level 26.

Resistive Formula: taget gets +1 ac until the end of the encounter. The target can end the bonus and gain temporary hit points equal to its healing surge value + your constitution modifier, scaling to surge + 3 times your constitution modifier.


----------



## Jack99

Trobon said:


> Interesting... very interesting. Would love to hear more about this.




_Nothing less than the complete restoration of Cyre will satisfy you_

Basically you are The One(tm), prophecized to lift the curse(?) of Cyre and heal the land.


----------



## Fallen Seraph

What sort of unique equipment is there? Anything that fit in with the Magi-Tech type stuff I talked about earlier.

Once more thanks for doing this.


----------



## Pseudopsyche

Jack99 said:


> Hard to resist that kind of carrot!



 Jack99, truly you are a god among men.  Well, if not, maybe this XP will help you get there.

Seriously, I find that paragon paths and epic destinies are concise ways to demonstrate the interplay between fluff and crunch in a setting.  I just created some LFR characters despite not knowing anything about Forgotten Realms, and just browsing the chapter on paragon paths in the player's guide was very helpful.

For Eberron, it looks like we have the standard 4 class PPs for the artificer, one racial PP each for Warforged, Kalashtar, and Changeling, and two faith-based PPs, for Silver Flame worshippers and Gatekeepers.

The EDs hint at some possible campaign threads, from the Draconic Prophecy to the Mournlands to something involving the Silver Flame?  And what could Dispossessed Champion be?  Something involving stopping the Quori?

Personally, I can't wait to see more details on how they made the dragonmarks more suitable for heroic PCs instead of the shopkeeping NPCs!


----------



## Rechan

Ha! Our first +2 Cha/Wis race.


----------



## Remathilis

Jack99 said:


> Hard to resist that kind of carrot!




Well, here is some XP. Soon, you shall obtain godhood though!

*PP's*
_Alchemist Savant
Battle Engineer
Chameleon
Clockwork Engineer
Exorcist of the Silver Flame
Gatekeeper Mystagogue
Lightwalker
Self-forged
Warforged Juggernaut_


So Alchemist Savant (makes great alchemical items?), Battle Engineer (all-round buffer?), Clockwork Engineer (construct builder?) and Self-Forged (make yourself a construct) for Artificer. Chameleon is for changling, Lightwalker for Kalashtar, WF Juggernaut is a duh, and Gatekeeper and Exorcist are religious. OK.

I expect we'll see more in Dragon issues. 


*Dragonmark PP's*
_Cannith Mastermaker
Deneith Protector
Ghallanda Sanctuary Guardian
Jorasco Jadehand
Kundarak Ghorad'din
Lyrandar Wind-rider
Medani True-seer
Orien Swiftblade
Philarlan Phantasmist
Sivis Truenamer
Tharashk Wayfinder
Thuranni Shadowkiller
Vadalis Griffonmaster_


So they went Dragonmarked and gave us a PP per house rather than one generic one (Dragonmarked Heir). Nice. 

*ED's*
_Champion of Prophecy
Dispossessed Champion
Mourning Savior
Sublime Flame_

Nice.


----------



## Vael

Rechan said:


> Ha! Our first +2 Cha/Wis race.




Interesting. Definitely needed, but now I'm wondering about the Psion ... Kalashtar were poster boys for Psions in 3.5, so is the Psion losing it's INT focus, or are there going to be some good Kalashtar/Psion feats?


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Jack, first thank you, that race stuff was gold...but I still have some quastions on the mod...



GMforPowergamers said:


> How ever the kingdom of ghouls is what I want to know about...does it pick up right where deaths reatch left off
> [sblock=end of deaths reatch spoiler]
> by that I mean do we learn about the primodial that is missing? and did orcus and co get any other cool new toys from there?
> [/sblock]
> Also I assume that the ghoul king himself is the last BEG, but some of us playing the mods have felt Orcus is slightly out of character and depth in the last two...leading some to think he may have help from more of a ploter...any cool hints you can drop?


----------



## ProfessorCirno

I'm curiously at peace with all the changes I've heard so far, and curiously...well, _curious_, to hear more.

<--- Eberron fanboy


----------



## Jack99

Fallen Seraph said:


> *Eberron:*
> *Ghouls:*
> Tell me everything they have for Sigil?



4 pages, covering the basics of the place, some info about an NPC (Vocar, the ex-exarch of Vecna) and a skill challenge to deal with him.

Edit: Oh yeah, and a reference to Manual of the Planes and DMG2 if you want more info 



Shroomy said:


> what new monsters appear in _Kingdom of Ghouls_?



Fleshgluttons (undeads given the spark of life and transformed into living cannibals), black bloodspawns (progeny of a mountain-sized undead entity and 4 brand new spanking ghouls. 


GMforPowergamers said:


> How ever the kingdom of ghouls is what I want to know about...does it pick up right where deaths reatch left off
> [sblock=end of deaths reatch spoiler]
> by that I mean do we learn about the primodial that is missing? and did orcus and co get any other cool new toys from there?
> [/sblock]
> Also I assume that the ghoul king himself is the last BEG, but some of us playing the mods have felt Orcus is slightly out of character and depth in the last two...leading some to think he may have help from more of a ploter...any cool hints you can drop?



Yes, E2 picks up where E1 stopped. And yes, we learn more about the primordial (and I suspect we will learn more in E3 as well). But so far, it seems that Doresain was acting on his own.

Edit2: From the quick-scan I have done, it also appears that Orcus might have his own plan with all of this, which doesn't match Doresain's plan.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

Jack99 said:


> Curative Admixture: target regains hit points equal to its healing surge value + your wisdom modifier, scaling up to surge + wisdom + 10 at level 26.
> 
> Resistive Formula: taget gets +1 ac until the end of the encounter. The target can end the bonus and gain temporary hit points equal to its healing surge value + your constitution modifier, scaling to surge + 3 times your constitution modifier.




What I'm thinking:


Huh, each healing method has a different stat?
Resistive Formula looks like it models the "give someone a potion that they can drink later" artificer schtick.
I suppose Tinkerers are expected to have a high Wisdom.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Jack99 said:


> I was never a fanboy ...... *Ari Marmell*



Fanboy!

Keep it coming, I am not a fanboy (of Eberron, I am of Ari!) but I am still interested


----------



## pweent

Thanks much! I have a couple of questions, if you'd indulge...

- The Battlesmith artificer previewed in Dragon was Int primary, Con secondary. What's the secondary attribute for the Tinker?

- House Orien's mark in 3rd edition allowed for some limited in-combat teleporting (_dimension leap_). The new plan for marks seems to be giving enhancements to abilities rather than granting new abilities. How's that playing out for Orien? Does the Mark of Passage feat grant any non-ritual based teleportation? How about the Orien Swiftblade paragon path?


----------



## raptor112

can you give us an idea of what the Tinkerer build for the artificer looks like? (including its what stats it uses and if it still gets mechancial homculi?)


----------



## Rechan

> and 4 brand new spanking ghouls.



Did not want to think about ghoul spanking.


----------



## Jack99

Amy Kou'ai said:


> What I'm thinking:
> 
> 
> Huh, each healing method has a different stat?
> Resistive Formula looks like it models the "give someone a potion that they can drink later" artificer schtick.
> I suppose Tinkerers are expected to have a high Wisdom.




Yes, each healing method key off one of the secondary stats. So yes, tinkerers use wisdom as secondary stat, and should thus have a pretty decent one.


----------



## LordDreadman

Jack,

If you have info on the Eladrin, Devas, Goliaths, or Genasi we'd LOVE to hear about it! 

How many pages are given to chapters 1 and 5?

Also, if you know anything about the setting, tell us the first thing about the book that really struck you (either as different or as well done, something like that).

Yours,
Lord Dreadman


----------



## stonegod

Do they go over region by region with background feats like the FRPG?


----------



## Herschel

Jack99 said:


> (Kalashtar) Pretty powerful? - +2 wis, +2 cha, +2 insight +2 skill of own choice, save at the beginning of their turn against daze and dominate effect, and a racial encounter power that gives you and all allies in a close burst 5 a +4 bonus to Will as an immediate interrupt.




Helloooooooo Prescient Bard.


----------



## Rechan

Herschel said:


> Helloooooooo Prescient Bard.



*twitch*


----------



## alleynbard

So far the new Eberron stuff looks like it is going to be filled with exciting material to place in my games.  Thanks for the updates Jack!


----------



## Jack99

pweent said:


> - The Battlesmith artificer previewed in Dragon was Int primary, Con secondary. What's the secondary attribute for the Tinker?



Wisdom



> - House Orien's mark in 3rd edition allowed for some limited in-combat teleporting (_dimension leap_). The new plan for marks seems to be giving enhancements to abilities rather than granting new abilities. How's that playing out for Orien? Does the Mark of Passage feat grant any non-ritual based teleportation? How about the Orien Swiftblade paragon path?



Mark of passage gives a +1 bonus to all shifts and teleports granted by a power. The Orien Swiftblade has quite a few teleport powers, including a daily that lets you attack, teleport to another target, attack and then teleport again to a third target and attack that.



raptor112 said:


> can you give us an idea of what the Tinkerer build for the artificer looks like? (including its what stats it uses and if it still gets mechancial homculi?)



Mechanical what? If you mean mechanical constructs, then yes, quite a few dailies are like that. He summons an elemental spirit and binds it to the object, animating it (works like a summon, mechanical-wise)


----------



## Trobon

Jack99 said:


> _Nothing less than the complete restoration of Cyre will satisfy you_
> 
> Basically you are The One(tm), prophecized to lift the curse(?) of Cyre and heal the land.




Well then. That basically confirms this will be the best book of 4th edition. Good to know


----------



## Nymrohd

Prescient Bard is almost a perfect fit for a class Hellcow had made with the Kalashtar in mind (the thoughtsinger). I kind of expected the psion leader to give me that option but it seems it's been here for over a month now


----------



## Jack99

LordDreadman said:


> Jack,
> 
> If you have info on the Eladrin, Devas, Goliaths, or Genasi we'd LOVE to hear about it!



Devas: Former allies of the couatls in the old battles against the demons and rashakas, persisting despite the couatls being long gone.

Eladrins: Have always been there, but kept to themselves, only coming out of their 7 great cities when they occasionally world-falled. But after the Day of Mourning, they found themselves severed from the Feywild and stuck on Eberron. From what I read, they are still trying to get back.

Goliath: Originate from Xen'drik, but left when the giants rose to power. They exist as always, spread out in the mountains, living as they always have, with traditions etc etc.

Genasi are extremely rare and no one knows what they are, not even themselves! They could be everything from dwarves warped by the volcanic eruptions of the fist of Onatar or creations of the Arcane Congress. They have no homeland and live on the frindge of society.


> How many pages are given to chapters 1 and 5?



 19 and 38.




stonegod said:


> Do they go over region by region with background feats like the FRPG?



You get associated skills, depending on your region of origin. From those associated skills, you pick one to get a +2 bonus to, or to add to your class skill list. And yes, they go over region by region.


----------



## Bolongo

Jack99 said:


> You get associated skills, depending on your region of origin. From those associated skills, you pick one to get a +2 bonus to, or to add to your class skill list. And yes, they go over region by region.




So the PHB2 system then, rather than emulating the (somewhat overpowered) FR and SoW options.


----------



## Scott_Rouse

Wizards of the Coast (now called Wizards of the North Sea)
June 3, 2009
For Immediate Release:

Today , like the cut from a long lost vorpal sword, EN World member Jack99 replaced entire  Dungeons & Dragons marketing and PR teams with his early spoiling of the Eberron Players Guide and E2: Kingdom of the Ghouls.

When asked for comment D&D Senior Brand Manager Scott Rouse was quoted as saying " at first I thought something was rotten in Denmark until I realized the cheesy smell was actually the smell of freshly minted Euros and Greenbacks"  Rouse went onto to say that if Jack99 kept it up he'd have to start updating his resume.

Jack99 could not be found for comment as it is believed he is currently somewhere in the future picking up the yet undisclosed campaign setting for 2011.


----------



## Spatula

Thanks for giving us these tidbits, Jack.

I would be very interested in seeing a full example of a dragonmark.  Are there still least, lesser, greater, and sibyris marks?  What about aberrant marks?


----------



## raptor112

Jack99 said:


> Wisdom
> 
> Mechanical what? If you mean mechanical constructs, then yes, quite a few dailies are like that. He summons an elemental spirit and binds it to the object, animating it (works like a summon, mechanical-wise)




Sorry, my spelling is horrible, but if I'm remembering correctly (but I could be wrong) 3.5 Artificers has something similar to a familar but it was a construct (it looked mechanical in the pictures I remember), i was asking if there was something similar to them in the book


----------



## Festivus

Whatcha gunna do now Rouse?  I have a space in my game.

Back on topic, can we hear a bit more about E2?  Perhaps just the names of New monsters / magic items therein.


----------



## Dragonbait

Jack99 said:


> Goliath: Originate from Xen'drik, but left when the giants rose to power. They exist as always, spread out in the mountains, living as they always have, with traditions etc etc.




This bit of fluff was established in 3E.

Dragonborn form Argonessen? Well that's to be expected. Granted they already detailed Argonessen in the last edition but it really makes sense.

Any word on Tieflings?


----------



## Glyfair

raptor112 said:


> Sorry, my spelling is horrible, but if I'm remembering correctly (but I could be wrong) 3.5 Artificers has something similar to a familar but it was a construct (it looked mechanical in the pictures I remember), i was asking if there was something similar to them in the book



The term you are looking for is *homunculus*.

They are a lot more golem-like in Eberron than the old school homunculus.


----------



## Scott_Rouse

Festivus said:


> Whatcha gunna do now Rouse?  I have a space in my game.
> .





Cool!

I am playing a guy named Johnny Utah. He is a kleptomaniac bard who likes to pickpocket PCs and replace the contents he steals with live mice as he is trying to see what happens to the mice when PCs do things like shape shift or Fey Step.

Can you move the game to Washington? I hear the weather sux in California


----------



## ProfessorCirno

Hold up, I'm a bit confused.  You mentioned something about dragonmarks allowing the player to do a ritual for free, but then say that it doesn't give new abilities.  Do you still need to take the second feat to do the ritual, or does the dragonmark essentially give you that ritual and the ability to use it - and secondly, do you mean you do it free as in doing the ritual costs you no gold or material costs or anything like that?

...Also, any new rituals? :3


----------



## raptor112

Glyfair said:


> The term you are looking for is *homunculus*.
> 
> They are a lot more golem-like in Eberron than the old school homunculus.




Yeah  I know but my spelling is hideous (hence my bad spelling of the plural form of homunculus) and I figured that it was easier saying it the round about way rather force Jack99 to translate my bad spelling


----------



## doctorhook

Awesome, Jack! Eberron makes me happy.

Can you clarify one thing for me though? Changelings. They're Doppelgangers, right? Up until now in 4E, the 4E Doppelganger is the creature formerly known as a Changeling in 3.5E Eberron. Now that we have a Changeling race in 4E Eberron, can you confirm that these are the same creatures called Doppelgangers in the 4E _Monster Manual_? What terminology exactly does the the _EPG_ use?

Thanks, Jack!


----------



## OpsKT

OpsKT said:


> Do they include all the marks for the Aberrant Mark (least, lesser, greater) and the info on House Tarkanan?




 I say, I say again, how about those Aberrant Marks?


----------



## zero skill LPB

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Jack99 could not be found for comment as it is believed he is currently somewhere in the future picking up the yet undisclosed campaign setting for 2011.




It's true! 

The more I read of the EPG the further away June 16 seems to be. Definitely some sort of time dilation occurring here, with strong indicators of a causal relationship incurred by large quantities of *want*.

 Thanks for the EPG info, Jack99! Good luck not stepping on any butterflies or making the Rouse into his own granddad or somesuch with further future-reveals.


----------



## Hellcow

Jack99 said:


> Eladrins: Have always been there, but kept to themselves, only coming out of their 7 great cities when they occasionally world-falled. But after the Day of Mourning, they found themselves severed from the Feywild and stuck on Eberron. From what I read, they are still trying to get back.



Bear in mind that in this (and many of the other reveals here) you are seeing a vague, brief overview of a considerably deeper story - something which plays out in even more detail in the Eberron Campaign Guide, with Jack99 doesn't have yet (as far as I know!). Personally I'm quite pleased with the way we've drawn the eladrin into Eberron and the range of options it presents for Eladrin PCs... so I'm just saying "Don't judge a book by its brief internet spoilers!"


----------



## Zaukrie

What bums me out about this and the FR books is that we aren't getting some story elements and whatnot in additional books (at least that's the plan as I understand it). Ebberon, especially, with its many intrigues and secrets needs more than 1 book (or two, as it were).


----------



## Fallen Seraph

Zaukrie said:


> What bums me out about this and the FR books is that we aren't getting some story elements and whatnot in additional books (at least that's the plan as I understand it). Ebberon, especially, with its many intrigues and secrets needs more than 1 book (or two, as it were).



Well there is the future DDI content for the settings.


----------



## Zaukrie

That's true. It's not likely to sate me, though.


----------



## cdrcjsn

Are there rules on airships?  I was sorta hoping for more than what was in AV.

Also...halflings on raptors.  Anything nifty about them?


----------



## zero skill LPB

Oh yeah! New magic items. 

Toys, toys, toys. We like shiny.


----------



## Rechan

Coulda sworn we had Airships in AV.



Dragonbait said:


> Any word on Tieflings?



From the first page:



			
				Jack99 said:
			
		

> Most tieflings come from the corrupted bloodlines of Ohr Kaluun (Sarlona), from before the Inspired struck.


----------



## doctorhook

doctorhook said:


> Can you clarify one thing for me though? Changelings. They're Doppelgangers, right? Up until now in 4E, the 4E Doppelganger is the creature formerly known as a Changeling in 3.5E Eberron. Now that we have a Changeling race in 4E Eberron, can you confirm that these are the same creatures called Doppelgangers in the 4E _Monster Manual_? What terminology exactly does the the _EPG_ use?



Hey, good question, Doc! Anybody got an answer?


----------



## John Lynch

A few questions:
* Does the EPG have Changelings or Dopplegangers? I ask because the race sounds virtually identical to Dopplegangers so I don't understand why WotC would change their name.
* Does it say how Goliath came to exist? Or does it only tell you they're from Xen'drik?
* Are Devas transformed angels as in core PHB2 fluff? Or are they transformed humans?
* How do wilden fit into Eberron? Are they even mentioned?
* What non-PHB races are mentioned in the Races section? You don't need to give me the details, just the name swould be great  In the FRPG they have a "Supporting Cast" section under the Races chapter which has Goblins, Shades, and PHB2 races (remember PHB2 wasn't released when the FRPG came out). So I'm hoping for a similar chapter in the EPG 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trobon

doctorhook said:


> Hey, good question, Doc! Anybody got an answer?




From earlier. 

"Changelings get +2 dex or +2 int, +2 cha. +2 bluff, +2 insight, +1 will, changeling disguise at will (change self) and changeling trick (minor action, get CA until the end of your next turn)"

It looks like they will be similar, but slightly different from Dopplegangers.


----------



## WarlockLord

Any weapons we could mount on airships? This is something thats been coming up in our homebrew, as we're air pirates.

Also, any new rituals? And, while I realize these might not be the right books, anything about necromancy? (Aerenal elves, etc.)


----------



## Moon_Goddess

raptor112 said:


> Sorry, my spelling is horrible, but if I'm remembering correctly (but I could be wrong) 3.5 Artificers has something similar to a familar but it was a construct (it looked mechanical in the pictures I remember), i was asking if there was something similar to them in the book



Artificer's being arcane they can take the Arcane Familiar feat just like wizards, and there are several interesting familiars that I think would fit an artificer, especially some of the ones from dragon 374


----------



## Dire Bare

Jack99 said:


> Fleshgluttons (undeads given the spark of life and transformed into living cannibals), black bloodspawns (progeny of a mountain-sized undead entity and 4 brand new spanking ghouls.




I'd like to see the stats, and tactics, for the Spanking Ghoul!!!


----------



## mach1.9pants

Dire Bare said:


> I'd like to see the stats, and tactics, for the Spanking Ghoul!!!



 Now, now, remember the Grandma rule


----------



## Kenderken

Wow, thanks for the info Jack99!

What benefit is granted by originating from Aundair? If it's not much trouble, I'd like to know what the Mark of Storm gives the PC, as I am playing a bard of Lyrandar in a current game.

Lastly, what is the prereq for the Lyrandar Wind-rider PP?

I appreciate your efforts. thx


----------



## pweent

Trobon said:


> It looks like they will be similar, but slightly different from Dopplegangers.




Perhaps, but I think it's more likely that we're just seeing changes similar to those the gnome underwent from the Monster Manual writeup to the full racial writeup in PHB2.


----------



## Rechan

Hey Jack. There was talk before of easing up the restriction on Dragonmarks.

So what are the pre-reqs for Dragonmarks?


----------



## Trobon

pweent said:


> Perhaps, but I think it's more likely that we're just seeing changes similar to those the gnome underwent from the Monster Manual writeup to the full racial writeup in PHB2.




I was mostly talking about the fact that you can choose one of your bonuses more than the new power. It does basically sound the same as a doppleganger, but I guess its just better for the most part.


----------



## blargney the second

I think my couch cushions are about to suffer a serious cash withdrawl.  I want that EPG!


----------



## ppaladin123

Herschel said:


> Helloooooooo Prescient Bard.




Hello Cha-paladin. Now daze and dominate resistant like all crusader zealots should be!


----------



## Jack99

@Rouse. Just hire me and slap me with an NDA . Seriously, if there is an issue with what and how I post, shoot me a PM.

@Everybody 
Lots of interest for Eberron - busy day today though, so won't be able to provide many answers until much later.



ProfessorCirno said:


> Hold up, I'm a bit confused.  You mentioned something about dragonmarks allowing the player to do a ritual for free, but then say that it doesn't give new abilities.  Do you still need to take the second feat to do the ritual, or does the dragonmark essentially give you that ritual and the ability to use it - and secondly, do you mean you do it free as in doing the ritual costs you no gold or material costs or anything like that?
> 
> ...Also, any new rituals? :3



Sorry for the poor explanation. Am at work atm, so I do not have the book at hand. But as I remember it, you get a benefit and the ability to cast certain rituals. You still have to purchase the ritual and spend residuum to cast it (almost certain on this last one, but not 100%)



doctorhook said:


> Awesome, Jack! Eberron makes me happy.
> 
> Can you clarify one thing for me though? Changelings. They're Doppelgangers, right? Up until now in 4E, the 4E Doppelganger is the creature formerly known as a Changeling in 3.5E Eberron. Now that we have a Changeling race in 4E Eberron, can you confirm that these are the same creatures called Doppelgangers in the 4E _Monster Manual_? What terminology exactly does the the _EPG_ use?
> 
> Thanks, Jack!



They use both actually. Changeling in the class section, but doppelganger in the feat section (I assume its a mistake?)



OpsKT said:


> I say, I say again, how about those Aberrant Marks?



There are 3 feats, each giving your target a penalty when you hit it with daily powers.


----------



## lvl20dm

Great info here! (and much earlier than I expected!)

I was curious if the book discusses the place of various classes in the campaign setting. If so, does it discuss Warlock Pacts? Primal classes and the various druidic "sects" from 3e? Divine classes could also have some unique space (particularly Invokers and Avengers).


----------



## Bolongo

Jack99 said:


> They use both actually. Changeling in the class section, but doppelganger in the feat section (I assume its a mistake?)



That seems like a rather big and clumsy mistake... 

At first I thought it might be something like "doppleganger is what we call a changeling who doesn't play nice", but then there would be feats only monsters can choose, so that doesn't make any sense either.


----------



## Talae

Can you tell us how Dragonshards work?


----------



## OchreJelly

Dire Bare said:


> I'd like to see the stats, and tactics, for the Spanking Ghoul!!!




Spanking Ghoul Deathpaddler
"Over the knee" melee 1 standard action (at will)
The spanking ghoul hits you and you are grabbed and prone.

"Spanking" melee 1 minor action 1/round.
Targets grabbed creature.  2d10+3 psychic damage.

"Birthday Spanking!" melee 1 standard / encounter.
Targets grabbed creature.  Only works on target's birthday.  Deals Xd10 psychic  damage where X equals the age of the target.  


*runs away*


----------



## Atlatl Jones

What are the feats for Changelings/Doppelgangers?

Are the Aerenal elves elves, or eladrin?  Are there feats that are specifically for Valenar or Aerenal elves?  Any for gnomes, or talenta halflings?


----------



## Fallen Seraph

Someone else has a book on RPG.net. Look for Ishi in the thread, he first posts at #3. http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=456213

Here is what he put in the first post:


> *Superior one-handed weapons:
> *Cutting Wheel, +2, 1d6 | light blade | defensive, off-hand.
> Drow long knife +3, 1d6, 5/1 | heavy blade | heavy thrown, off-hand.
> Talenta tangat, +2 1d8 | heavy blade | high crit, versatile, can be used 1-handed by small characters.
> 
> *Superior 2H weapons:
> *Talenta sharrash, +3, 1d8 | heavy blade, polearm | high crit, can be wielded two-handed by a small character.
> 
> *Superior Double Weapons:
> *Double Scimitar, +2, 1d6/1d6 | heavy blade | defensive, high crit, off-hand.
> Zulaat +2, 2d4/2d4 | heavy blade, polearm | defensive, off-hand.
> 
> *Superior one-handed ranged weapons:
> *Talenta boomerang, +2, 1d4, 10/20, | light blade | light thrown
> Xen'drink boomerang, +2, 1d6, 6/12 | light blade | light thrown
> 
> 
> There are also cool heroic feats:
> 
> *Aerenal Arcanist:* Elf, any arcane class, Aerenal background.
> Basically spellbook for any arcane utility powers.
> 
> *Aerenal Half-Life:* Elf, Aerenal background. +1 feat bonus to damage rolls with necrotic powers. +2 at paragon, +3 at epic. In addition, spending an AP gives you this bonus to attack rolls until end of next turn.
> 
> *Master Crafter:* Artificer. Create magic items of your level + your Int mod or lower with the Enchant Magic Item ritual.
> 
> One really powerful Dragonmark feat is the *Mark of the Storm*:
> Benefit: Whenever you hit an enemy with a thunder or lightning power, you can slide that enemy 1 square. You gain +1 bonus to speed when flying. You can master and perform the Endure Elements, Enhance Vessel, Summon Winds and Water Walk rituals as if you had the Ritual Caster feat.
> 
> *Mark of Hospitality:*
> Benefit: Whenever you or an ally within 10 squares of you uses a healing power during a short rest, that power restores the maximum number of hit points possible. You can master and perform the Eye of Alarm, Fantastic Recuperation, Secure Shelter and Travelers' Feast rituals as if you had the ritual caster feat.


----------



## Spatula

Atlatl Jones said:


> Are the Aerenal elves elves, or eladrin?



They are elves.  Eladrin originate from Thelanis.


----------



## Hellcow

Bolongo said:


> At first I thought it might be something like "doppleganger is what we call a changeling who doesn't play nice"...



This is indeed the case, and is in fact stated in the second sentence of the Changeling racial entry in the EPG. Again, don't jump to major conclusions from a cursory overview.  Likewise, regarding dragonmarks, there's some important supporting text that won't come out with just a quick scan of the feats themselves. I know James Wyatt has a Design & Development article coming up discussing the nature of dragonmarks, so keep an eye out for that. 

(And now I'm going offline for a while, so don't expect any further comments from me.)


----------



## Novaseaker

Any info on Siberys Dragonmarks? Are they still mutually exclusive with the Least, Lesser, and Greater dragonmarks?


----------



## OpsKT

Jack99 said:


> There are 3 feats, each giving your target a penalty when you hit it with daily powers.




Wow, thank you. With that, and the info on the Mark of Storms, either idea I have for my Eberron game is valid. Excellent.


----------



## Jack99

raptor112 said:


> Sorry, my spelling is horrible, but if I'm remembering correctly (but I could be wrong) 3.5 Artificers has something similar to a familar but it was a construct (it looked mechanical in the pictures I remember), i was asking if there was something similar to them in the book



Not that I can see. You could pick up a familiar though.


Festivus said:


> Back on topic, can we hear a bit more about E2?  Perhaps just the names of New monsters / magic items therein.



Will have to wait a bit on that one, sorry, am swamped atm 


ProfessorCirno said:


> ...Also, any new rituals? :3



Yes. 16 of them to be precise, ranging from level 1 to level 20. 



cdrcjsn said:


> Are there rules on airships?  I was sorta hoping for more than what was in AV.
> 
> Also...halflings on raptors.  Anything nifty about them?



No rules for airships. My guess is either the AV ones are deemed enough, or there will be something in the campaign guide.



John Lynch said:


> * How do wilden fit into Eberron? Are they even mentioned?
> * What non-PHB races are mentioned in the Races section? You don't need to give me the details, just the name swould be great  In the FRPG they have a "Supporting Cast" section under the Races chapter which has Goblins, Shades, and PHB2 races (remember PHB2 wasn't released when the FRPG came out). So I'm hoping for a similar chapter in the EPG
> 
> Thanks in advance



No wilden unless I missed it. There is indeed a supporting cast section, which talks about Genasi, Gnolls, Goblins, Kobolds, Minotaurs and Orcs.



Kenderken said:


> Wow, thanks for the info Jack99!
> 
> What benefit is granted by originating from Aundair? If it's not much trouble, I'd like to know what the Mark of Storm gives the PC, as I am playing a bard of Lyrandar in a current game.
> 
> Lastly, what is the prereq for the Lyrandar Wind-rider PP?
> 
> I appreciate your efforts. thx



Aundair. Choose either endurance and nature (if from a small village) or arcana and history (if from one of the cities) as your associated skill.

Mark of Storm: Slide (1 square) any enemy hit by a thunder or lightning power. +1 bonus to speed when flying. You can also master and perform Endure Elements, Water Walk, Enhance Vessel (new) and Summon Winds (new) as if you had the ritual caster feat.



Rechan said:


> Hey Jack. There was talk before of easing up the restriction on Dragonmarks.
> 
> So what are the pre-reqs for Dragonmarks?



None, crunch-wise.



lvl20dm said:


> Great info here! (and much earlier than I expected!)
> 
> I was curious if the book discusses the place of various classes in the campaign setting. If so, does it discuss Warlock Pacts? Primal classes and the various druidic "sects" from 3e? Divine classes could also have some unique space (particularly Invokers and Avengers).



Not really that I noticed.



Talae said:


> Can you tell us how Dragonshards work?



You can put a shard on a weapon during any rest. The shard grants some modifiers or power(s).



Atlatl Jones said:


> What are the feats for Changelings/Doppelgangers?
> 
> Are the Aerenal elves elves, or eladrin?  Are there feats that are specifically for Valenar or Aerenal elves?  Any for gnomes, or talenta halflings?



Yes there are 1 or 2 feats for each race. 



Novaseaker said:


> Any info on Siberys Dragonmarks? Are they still mutually exclusive with the Least, Lesser, and Greater dragonmarks?



I didnt notice anything called Siberys Dragonmarks and neither least, lesser and greater dragonmarks.

Hope I have everything covered that has been asked. If you feel I haven't, I have either missed your question or it has already been answered earlier in the thread.

Cheers


----------



## Rechan

> None, crunch-wise.



Wow!

EPG, you got some s'plainin' to do! Warforged with the Mark of Making, here we go!


----------



## Nymrohd

As was explained months ago, dragonmarks can extremely rarely appear beyond their hereditary lines as the direct hand of the Prophecy moving on Eberron. It should be extremely rare but technically there would be no restriction.


----------



## blargney the second

Nymrohd said:


> As was explained months ago, dragonmarks can extremely rarely appear beyond their hereditary lines as the direct hand of the Prophecy moving on Eberron. It should be extremely rare but technically there would be no restriction.



Heh - that reminds me of Pathfinder Society.  It's extremely rare for Pathfinders to have a faction.  It just so happens that all PCs are those rare people.


----------



## deadsmurf

PCs are special. 

In my game, unless there is a cool reason (backstory, planned plot for campaign etc) the Dragonmarks are going to kept to the 3.5 races.


I'm kind of interested in the paragon paths for Phiarlan and Sivis (since I have players with characters in both houses right now.) would the Phiarlan one be good for an Elf Illusionist wizard?  Sivis for a Sorcerer?


----------



## Nymrohd

blargney the second said:


> Heh - that reminds me of Pathfinder Society.  It's extremely rare for Pathfinders to have a faction.  It just so happens that all PCs are those rare people.




Hey non-evil drow are also extremely rare too! 

Players always want these kinds of options. Problem is that in the end rare becomes rather common. Still Eberron probably does have a good way of limiting dragonmarks regardless of what your players want; the simple fact that the dragonmarked houses are the greatest political entities in Khorvaire and they are not above assasination when it comes to retaining the purity of their bloodlines and the absolute control of their dragonmakrs for instance.


----------



## DerekSTheRed

Speaking of Drow, are they still scorpion worshipers of the Xen'drik jungles? I'd also like to know about the dangers of adventuring in the Mournland. Any restrictions on healing or the like? Do they still have elemental binding items and do they give rules on how to operate them?


----------



## Asmor

Nymrohd said:


> Problem is that in the end rare becomes rather common.




Rare is only as common as you make it. Even if you have a hundred PCs with some "rare" quality, there are millions or perhaps even billions of others who don't have that particular quality.

PCs are, almost by definition, not reflections of the status quo. They can do and be and have many things that normal people would never do/be/have.


----------



## Rechan

Asmor said:


> PCs are, almost by definition, not reflections of the status quo. They can do and be and have many things that normal people would never do/be/have.



By just having PC classes, PCs are by definition rare.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Rechan said:


> Wow!
> 
> EPG, you got some s'plainin' to do! Warforged with the Mark of Making, here we go!



 s



deadsmurf said:


> PCs are special.
> 
> In my game, unless there is a cool reason (backstory, planned plot for campaign etc) the Dragonmarks are going to kept to the 3.5 races.



aand if player A thinks his idea _IS_ cool, but you don't who gets it???





Nymrohd said:


> Hey non-evil drow are also extremely rare too!



 but if a PC wanted to play one I can't imagin a good argument against it...



> Players always want these kinds of options.



 yes the PCs want to be unque...



> Problem is that in the end rare becomes rather common.



I disagree if it was common NPCs with it would be a dime a dozen...if only the PCs (5 or 6 out of the whole population) have it, then it is rare int he word, just not in the game


----------



## deadsmurf

GMforPowergamers said:


> s
> 
> 
> aand if player A thinks his idea _IS_ cool, but you don't who gets it???




As the DM I do have the right to say no. now I am not a stingy DM - a new player was putting out feelers to making his character last night with me and asked if he could play a warlord using the dragonborn race but fluff it as a human from karnnath (he's not fond of the idea of Dragonborn in Eberron, and we;re still not 100% sure how they fit yet anyway) - My answer was... OK, if you can explain the Breath Weapon in a reasonable way (like a sorcerer/other arcane multiclass for example) then he could do so.  He ended up deciding against it after playing around with it in his head a bit (showed him the Draconic Sorcerer build too, which he hadn't seen before)

My basic (and I would hope most DM's) queries for this type of situation, is a: do I find it cool too? Do other people in the group? and b: Do you want X just because it would be mechanically good, but does it make little or no background sense?  c: Do they have any other character ideas that they would enjoy just as much that aren't as objectionable?


----------



## Rechan

deadsmurf said:


> he's not fond of the idea of Dragonborn in Eberron, and we;re still not 100% sure how they fit yet anyway



I personally would fluff it as Dragonborn are a natural byproduct of humanoids in a proximity to an existing dragon.

No, I don't mean that the dragon is getting jiggy with the population, but the mere _presence_ of a dragon in the area causes dragonborn to be birthed. It's an effect of the prophecy (and one reason why dragons don't oft leave their continent). This is also why they are found in Q'barra, due to the dragon living there. These Dragonborn have a natural inclination towards observing and feeling the prophecy.


----------



## WanderingMystic

I was wondering if they made it possible to play a melee oriented Artificer.
I know that they have Magic Weapon as an at will witch works for melee or ranged and  that the Self-Forged only have melee powers so I hoping that a complete melee build might be workable


----------



## doctorhook

Rechan said:


> I personally would fluff it as Dragonborn are a natural byproduct of humanoids in a proximity to an existing dragon.
> 
> No, I don't mean that the dragon is getting jiggy with the population, but the mere _presence_ of a dragon in the area causes dragonborn to be birthed. It's an effect of the prophecy (and one reason why dragons don't oft leave their continent). This is also why they are found in Q'barra, due to the dragon living there. These Dragonborn have a natural inclination towards observing and feeling the prophecy.



That's not a terrible explanation, if you're willing to explain why all the other dragons in Khorvaire aren't spontaneously turning nearby babies into Dragonborn, (or are they? ) nor why common folks who find themselves with Dragonborn babies aren't freaking out about it, nor how all of these Dragonborn from around the world are apparently drawn to similar beliefs.

Personally, I think it's just as easy to think that Dragonborn already existed in Argonnessen, as yet another form of "lesser dragon".


----------



## Rechan

doctorhook said:


> That's not a terrible explanation, if you're willing to explain why all the other dragons in Khorvaire aren't spontaneously turning nearby babies into Dragonborn, (or are they? )



I never read "Dragons of Eberron", so I don't know how many dragons _are_ in Khorvaire. But I would assume that, under my theory, yes, dragonborn _would_ be popping up anywhere a dragon is close to.



> nor why common folks who find themselves with Dragonborn babies aren't freaking out about it



I imagine some would. I also imagine that the Chamber would make efforts to keep it quiet, or to steal the babies, or to divine where the births are going to be and keep it quiet/steal the babies. Or it could be the responsibility of the Dragon causing it in the first place.

But, weird births happen in Eberron all the time. I recall that, when 4e was first announced, I asked Keith about Tieflings. His response was "My idea for tieflings was that those who are close to where planes are cotenimous would give birth to babies who embody that plane - a Tiefling born to Shavara would be warlike and aggressive, one born close to Fernia would be a pyro, etc". Half-Daelkyr (magic of eberron) are caused when people are born close an imprisoned Daelkyr. Etc etc.

I also imagine parents of half-fiends, or half-dragons, or whathaveyou, from 3e, would freak out when they were birthed due to the liasons of those species.

But I have the feeling that at the very least, a quarter of the children birthed that are Strange live to grow up. 



> nor how all of these Dragonborn from around the world are apparently drawn to similar beliefs.



Prophecy. It's just an inclination, not a programming.


----------



## deadsmurf

doctorhook said:


> That's not a terrible explanation, if you're willing to explain why all the other dragons in Khorvaire aren't spontaneously turning nearby babies into Dragonborn, (or are they? ) nor why common folks who find themselves with Dragonborn babies aren't freaking out about it, nor how all of these Dragonborn from around the world are apparently drawn to similar beliefs.
> 
> Personally, I think it's just as easy to think that Dragonborn already existed in Argonnessen, as yet another form of "lesser dragon".




I'm going to be quite happy using Dragonborn as is in 4E, the idea of their ancient Q'barran empire piques my interest.  Why are they almost all in argonessen now? Did their empire co-incide with the goblin empire? before, one of the reason they fell? All very interesting.

Also the tiefling origin is great too - using a canon event, and messing with it a bit to turn it a little more Bael Turathi.


----------



## Jack99

Rechan said:


> Wow!
> 
> EPG, you got some s'plainin' to do! Warforged with the Mark of Making, here we go!



See the two quotes below, they are pretty much spot on.


Nymrohd said:


> As was explained months ago, dragonmarks can extremely rarely appear beyond their hereditary lines as the direct hand of the Prophecy moving on Eberron. It should be extremely rare but technically there would be no restriction.





blargney the second said:


> Heh - that reminds me of Pathfinder Society.  It's extremely rare for Pathfinders to have a faction.  It just so happens that all PCs are those rare people.






deadsmurf said:


> I'm kind of interested in the paragon paths for Phiarlan and Sivis (since I have players with characters in both houses right now.) would the Phiarlan one be good for an Elf Illusionist wizard?  Sivis for a Sorcerer?



Phialarn is definitely an perfectly fitting PP for an illusionist (wizard).

Sivis definitely would be better for a wizard (or cleric), but at least you have the option of using cha for the powers which work fine for a sorcerer.



DerekSTheRed said:


> Speaking of Drow, are they still scorpion worshipers of the Xen'drik jungles? I'd also like to know about the dangers of adventuring in the Mournland. Any restrictions on healing or the like? Do they still have elemental binding items and do they give rules on how to operate them?



Didn't see anything mentioned of the drow's worship, but they still hail from Xen'drik, where they were the slaves of giants. 

Mournland's healing isn't explained, but one of the epic destinies allows anyone within 5 squares to benefit from healing powers, and you are yourself immune to Mournland's affliction disease. So my guess is that Mournland is still a really sucky place to be 

As for elemental bound items, there are galleons, coaches and other items mentioned, but I didn't see any actual crunch.


----------



## Rechan

Jack99 said:


> See the two quotes below, they are pretty much spot on.



Hey, before you told me there were no restrictions, I Said that there had been talk of them loosening the restrictions; I knew it was coming, I had heard it before. I was just sayin'.  



> coaches



I read that as 'couches'. Elemental-bound couch was a weird, weird thought.


----------



## DerekSTheRed

WanderingMystic said:


> I was wondering if they made it possible to play a melee oriented Artificer?
> I know that they have Magic Weapon as an at will witch works for melee or ranged and  that the Self-Forged only have melee powers so I hoping that a complete melee build might be workable




Thanks again Jack99 for sending in the info. I'm with WM, are there ways to play a melee artificer? Several of the powers with the weapon keyword from the artificer preview were ranged only. Is that still the case? How do artificers work with alchemy? Is the one PP the only way they interact?

Also, are there any new mounts and what are their mounted combat abilities? I remember mage-bred animals from 3.x. Are those still there? Do they have any new uses for skills?

Thanks again.


----------



## Somebloke

Great. The dragonmarked bit has swayed me. Now I have to buy the bloody book.


----------



## Nymrohd

Rechan said:


> Hey, before you told me there were no restrictions, I Said that there had been talk of them loosening the restrictions; I knew it was coming, I had heard it before. I was just sayin'.
> 
> 
> I read that as 'couches'. Elemental-bound couch was a weird, weird thought.




Maybe you can bind an earth elemental to massage people sitting on it? Or a water elemental to make a waterbed?


----------



## Jack99

DerekSTheRed said:


> Thanks again Jack99 for sending in the info. I'm with WM, are there ways to play a melee artificer. Several of the powers with the weapon keyword from the artificer preview were ranged only. Is that still the case? How do artificers work with alchemy? Is the one PP the only way they interact?
> 
> Also, are there any new mounts and what are their mounted combat abilities? I remember mage-bred animals from 3.x. Are those still there? Do they have any new uses for skills?
> 
> Thanks again.




Seems all powers that were ranged before (weaponwise anyway) have been changed to melee or ranged. So yes, you can make a cool melee artificer. 

I do not see anything about artificers and alchemy, but they could just take the feat if they want even more stuff to make. Which they need in order to take the PP (unless they want to give up ritual casting, ofc).

I didn't see anything mentioned about mage-bred animals, and there are no new mounts. No new uses for skills that I saw either.


----------



## DerekSTheRed

Jack99 said:


> Seems all powers that were ranged before (weaponwise anyway) have been changed to melee or ranged. So yes, you can make a cool melee artificer.
> 
> I do not see anything about artificers and alchemy, but they could just take the feat if they want even more stuff to make. Which they need in order to take the PP (unless they want to give up ritual casting, ofc).
> 
> I didn't see anything mentioned about mage-bred animals, and there are no new mounts. No new uses for skills that I saw either.




So maybe the mounts and mage-bred animals will be in a future AV or the 4E ECS. I know the Valenar in 3.x prided themselves on their mage-bred horses. I was hoping they would say something about those along with the dragonhawks of Aundair and mage-bred bears of Breland.


----------



## Kobold Avenger

What's the implements for an artificer?  Is there any changes, did they change those powers that had both implement and weapon as a keyword?

Does the "supporting characters" section for Kobolds describe the different tribes in Q'barra and elsewhere being connected to the dragons Eberron, Khyber and Syberis?


----------



## Jack99

Festivus said:


> Back on topic, can we hear a bit more about E2?  Perhaps just the names of New monsters / magic items therein.




Monsters
Covenant Cultist – 21 minion brute
Sewer Revenant – 24 minion brute (nasty minion that has an aura that does 10 damage
Doomguard Mercs – 24 minion brute (extra damage on crits these ones)
Decaying Mummies – 23 minion brute (aura that weakens and does damage)
Fleshglutton Supplicant – 23 minion (attack and shift 3 + death attack)
Fleshglutton Bileguard – 24 soldier (fairly standard soldier, with a small surprise)
Fleshglutton Corpse Eater – 24 brute (yeah, I am in love – my players will hate this monster)
Fleshglutton Favored One – 25 controller (could be nasty, might be a tad boring)
Ghoul Stalker - 25 skirmisher (Don’t get immobilized by these guys. Or stunned. 4d8+18+3d6 is nasty when there can easily be more than one next to you)
Ghoul Gatherer – 25 controller (aura’s can just be nasty)
Ghoul Warrior – 24 soldier (zzzz)
Black Bloodspawn Hunter – 25 skirmisher (really cool too – beware the tongue!)
Black Bloodspawn Devourers – 25 brute (same tricks as the one above more or less – a pity)
Black Bloodspawn Bone Collector – 25 elite brute (better have a lot of range damage or its going to be one short day)
Black Blood Hydra – 26 solo brute – (if you are a melee, you will be stuck with 30 ongoing damage most of this fight – I love it!)

Items:
White Kingdom Boneclaw, level 28, +6 light blade which allows you to summon a abyssal horde ghoul as a daily
Sorrowsong Blade, level 29, +6 heavy blade that deals half psychic damage
Audaviator, artifact that allows you to teleport as a standard action to a preconfigured teleportation circle


----------



## Jack99

Kobold Avenger said:


> What's the implements for an artificer?  Is there any changes, did they change those powers that had both implement and weapon as a keyword?



 Rod, staff and wands. I can't seem to find a power that has both implement and weapon as keyword.



> Does the "supporting characters" section for Kobolds describe the different tribes in Q'barra and elsewhere being connected to the dragons Eberron, Khyber and Syberis?



No. Might be in the campaign guide though.


----------



## Jack99

DerekSTheRed said:


> So maybe the mounts and mage-bred animals will be in a future AV or the 4E ECS. I know the Valenar in 3.x prided themselves on their mage-bred horses. I was hoping they would say something about those along with the dragonhawks of Aundair and mage-bred bears of Breland.




They do actually mention the warhorses in the last chapter. No stats or anything though.


----------



## Hellcow

(Popping in from a hotspot at UK Games Expo...)


Nymrohd said:


> Problem is that in the end rare becomes rather common. Still Eberron probably does have a good way of limiting dragonmarks regardless of what your players want; the simple fact that the dragonmarked houses are the greatest political entities in Khorvaire *and they are not above assassination* when it comes to retaining the purity of their bloodlines and the absolute control of their dragonmarks for instance.



Correct. Mechanically, there are no restrictions. But both the EPG and ECG note that the marks are tied to specific races and families. The ECG highlights that a PC who develops an out of house mark might be the first member of his race in history to do so, and that the houses could very well decide that extermination is the proper response. So MECHANICALLY marks are available to everyone. But if your campaign is set in Eberron, it's something a player will want to discuss with the DM. It's something that CAN create many interesting stories, if it's what the PC and DM want - but it's certainly within the DM's rights to hold people to the houses (whether with an iron hand or with the "Do what you want, but remember what happened to the Line of Vol... do you really want your entire family to be targeted for extermination to prevent your unnatural mark from spreading?" approach). 

I'm not in a position to say more, and now that I'm on the road I won't have time to anyways. But you've got the mechanics of the marks, and you've got their role in the setting - and if you're playing in Eberron, both are equally important.


----------



## DerekSTheRed

I'm running out of questions for the player's guide (everything else will have to wait until the ECG) so here's my last one. Can you describe in general terms what the artificer feats do and what the multi-class artificer feat gives you.

Thanks.


----------



## Atlatl Jones

DerekSTheRed said:


> I'm running out of questions for the player's guide (everything else will have to wait until the ECG) so here's my last one. Can you describe in general terms what the artificer feats do and what the multi-class artificer feat gives you.



While you're at it, could you describe the Changeling racial feats?

Thanks!


----------



## deadsmurf

Atlatl Jones said:


> While you're at it, could you describe the Changeling racial feats?
> 
> Thanks!




Just put up on rpg.net



			
				Ishi on rpg.net said:
			
		

> Heroic: Shapeshifting Contortionist - Escape as a minor action, don't grant CA when squeezing.
> Epic: Fluid Anatomy - When an enemy crits on you, make a saving throw. On a success, its a normal hit instead of a crit.


----------



## pweent

Regarding "Anyone can have a Dragonmark!":

Since even Hellcow seems to be talking around the point a bit, I'd like to point out the following line from the Eberron Campaign Guide posted yesterday on WotC's site:



> Dragonmarks that appear outside these bloodlines are called aberrant marks, whether they're recognized marks appearing on people not connected to the mark's normal bloodline, or unusual marks beyond the recognized twelve.




So yes, your Warforged character can carry the Mark of Making. You now officially have an aberrant Dragonmark. And all that that implies (see: War of the Mark).

Since this was the spin I was already planning to use in my Eberron campaign if the subject came up, I'm very pleased to see that it is in fact the official line in the setting guide.


----------



## Kobold Avenger

Are their magic items that are specific to Artificers or to Dragonmarks?


----------



## John Lynch

raptor112 said:


> 3.5 Artificers has something similar to a familar but it was a construct (it looked mechanical in the pictures I remember), i was asking if there was something similar to them in the book



For a 4th ed version you can take the Familiar feat from Arcane Power and select a familiar from a Dragon article including. I don't know which source these familiars are from, but there are:
* Crafter Homunculus - Enemies adjacent to this homunculus take -1 penalty to defences against alchemical items.
* Canine Construct
* Scout Homunculus


----------



## Bolongo

I'm wondering something about E2.

SPOILERS FOR THE ADVENTURES AHEAD!


Ahem... anyway, in P2 they introduced a powerful artifact that the PCs are assumed to grab, and they state that it will have an important role to play in the rest of the campaign.
In P3 and E1 there is not a single mention of it or even the tiniest hint. I was sorely disappointed - I mean, surely when they meet the Raven Queen she should recognize the thing and at least make some comment about it.
So... does Nightbringer get a speaking part in E2? Or at least some mention of the fact that its final power is kind of useful if the party wants to storm Orcus' realm?


----------



## Jack99

Bolongo said:


> I'm wondering something about E2.
> 
> SPOILERS FOR THE ADVENTURES AHEAD!
> 
> 
> Ahem... anyway, in P2 they introduced a powerful artifact that the PCs are assumed to grab, and they state that it will have an important role to play in the rest of the campaign.
> In P3 and E1 there is not a single mention of it or even the tiniest hint. I was sorely disappointed - I mean, surely when they meet the Raven Queen she should recognize the thing and at least make some comment about it.
> So... does Nightbringer get a speaking part in E2? Or at least some mention of the fact that its final power is kind of useful if the party wants to storm Orcus' realm?




Its mentioned - Depending on how the end of P2 is handled, it will resurface and as either an ally or an enemy. If as an enemy, it will turn an other decent n+1 encounter into an n+3 going on n+4 encounter. This one might be a killer unless the players just rested.


----------



## morgul97

How would you rate the artwork?  Does it do a good job of capturing the noir, pulp, cyberpunk, lost-world, fantasy feel that the setting is supposed to convey?


----------



## Jack99

morgul97 said:


> How would you rate the artwork?  Does it do a good job of capturing the noir, pulp, cyberpunk, lost-world, fantasy feel that the setting is supposed to convey?




I would rather not. Art is very subjective, and whether a certain piece of art evokes a certain feeling that you know it's supposed to evoke.. Well that's kind of tricky. Let's just say that I really like the full-page art pieces in the book, and that they do the trick for me. The rest (all the smaller pictures are pretty much standard WotC stuff, with some crap and some gems in between.

But as reference, I was never hard to please, art-wise.


----------



## Bolongo

Jack99 said:


> Its mentioned - Depending on how the end of P2 is handled, it will resurface and as either an ally or an enemy. If as an enemy, it will turn an other decent n+1 encounter into an n+3 going on n+4 encounter. This one might be a killer unless the players just rested.



Heh, my players are pretty well minimaxed and I need lvl+3 encounters if I want them to even break a sweat. 

Anyway, I expect one of them to pick up Nightbringer next session, and by the time they get to E2 his concordance should be maxed out.
(N.B. that +1d10 per level is quite fast progress if you expect a player to hang on to an item for any length of time. I'll probably just fudge that the attitude improves after each full adventure as long as the wielder hasn't been doing anything really contrary.)


----------



## gribble

pweent said:


> Regarding "Anyone can have a Dragonmark!":
> 
> Since even Hellcow seems to be talking around the point a bit, I'd like to point out the following line from the Eberron Campaign Guide




I noticed this. I think it's a great solution to the problem. Sure any PC can mechanically benefit from a dragonmark, regardless of race, but that Mark of Storm on a warforged isn't going to be an actual Mark of Storm, it's going to be an aberrant mark... brilliant!


----------



## zero skill LPB

pweent said:
			
		

> Since this was the spin I was already planning to use in my Eberron campaign if the subject came up, I'm very pleased to see that it is in fact the official line in the setting guide.




And as the player that is making this come up in said campaign: Uh oh. By which I mean "yay!" ... but uh oh.

-----

Which of the new rituals presented in the EPG carry House mark pre-reqs? Is Secure Shelter a Ghallanda-only thing?


----------



## N0Man

I just pre-ordered the Eberron Player's Guide, and it's all your fault Jack!

The funny thing was, I wasn't even really planning on getting the Eberron books at all.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Could you provide a brief, spoiler'd summary of the E2 plot? With particular regards to anything that carries on from previous adventures.

That info about Nightbringer is really useful, and if you can add any more of that kind of information I'd be really happy.


----------



## jtrowell

What about the dragonmark of Making ? I have a player with a Cannith artificer converted from 3.5, thanks in advance for him ... ^_^


----------



## Omen of Peace

Could you describe the Chameleon powers and abilities ? Thanks !


----------



## gribble

Omen of Peace said:


> Could you describe the Chameleon powers and abilities ? Thanks !



From the rpg.net thread (so I make no claim to accuracy):


			
				Ishi said:
			
		

> It has a lot of writing, but here's the general gist:
> 
> You can use an AP as an immediate reaction to when your allies use one.
> 
> Each day you can pick to be trained in one skill your allies are trained in.
> 
> Pick two allies during extended rest. You can swap your encounter attack power during a short rest. (See next)
> 
> During extended rests, you pick your PP powers from other allies. The attack and damage rolls of these powers are handled with Charisma instead of whatever they were.


----------



## blargney the second

DerekSTheRed said:


> Can you describe in general terms what the artificer feats do and what the multi-class artificer feat gives you.



I'd like to know what the artificer multiclass feat does as well.  I'm thinking of switching my eladrin taclord's multi from wizard to artificer if it's a good fit.

Thanks!
-blarg


----------



## Parlan

Rechan said:


> I personally would fluff it as Dragonborn are a natural byproduct of humanoids in a proximity to an existing dragon.
> 
> No, I don't mean that the dragon is getting jiggy with the population, but the mere _presence_ of a dragon in the area causes dragonborn to be birthed. It's an effect of the prophecy (and one reason why dragons don't oft leave their continent). This is also why they are found in Q'barra, due to the dragon living there. These Dragonborn have a natural inclination towards observing and feeling the prophecy.





Awesome explanation!  YOINK!

And a neat way to provide an adventure hook: the sudden birth of a dragonborn to a villager alerts the PCs that a dragon is residing nearby.   Where could it be?


----------



## Ryan_Singer

Quick mechanical question: 

Do Master Crafter and Mark of Making stack?


----------



## Rechan

Are there any new uses for Action Points? Since Eberron was the first to really make their use implemented.


----------



## blargney the second

blargney the second said:


> I'd like to know what the artificer multiclass feat does as well.



Answering my own question here - a very cool employee at my FLGS let me peek at the EPG today. 

The artificer multiclass feat gives:
- training in Arcana
- the ability to use artificer implements (rod, wand, staff, I think)
- the ability to prepare one curative infusion per day

Interesting thing about the curative infusions: you prepare it during an extended rest, but you determine its effect (ie whether it triggers a surge or gives +1 AC then temp hps) when you activate the power.  The bonus healing is less than other leaders' minor action heals, but it has way more versatility to compensate.

Overall, I like the MC feat!  I was also interested in picking up the encounter attack power swap feat, but there weren't really any powers that immediately leapt out at me.
-blarg


----------



## CubeKnight

gribble said:


> From the rpg.net thread (so I make no claim to accuracy):



That sounds amazing.


----------



## Rechan

Flipped through the Eberron book at BooksAMillion.

Production value is really good.


----------



## Furluge

Dragonbait said:


> Dragonborn form Argonessen? Well that's to be expected. Granted they already detailed Argonessen in the last edition but it really makes sense.




Quick note. A lot of folks are asking about Dragonborn in this book. I just wanted to point out since Dragonborn were in 3e they were detailed in Eberron in 3e already. I know for a fact that the role of Dragonborn is mentioned in Players Guide to Eberron that came out for 3e. I'm pretty sure Goliath's were in there too but I'm not sure.


----------



## stonegod

3.5 Dragonborn, however, are *vastly* different from the 4e variety, so the ties are tenuous. Remember that 3.5 tieflings in Eberron were from the Demon Wastes, not Sarlona.


----------



## Furluge

stonegod said:


> 3.5 Dragonborn, however, are *vastly* different from the 4e variety, so the ties are tenuous. Remember that 3.5 tieflings in Eberron were from the Demon Wastes, not Sarlona.




I don't think Dragonborn changed all that much from 3.5 to 4e. Certainly not like tiefling. The line on Dragonborn in Eberron didn't change from 3e though. I guess the real reason I mention it though is most of the people here asking about Dragonborn ask the question as if Dragonborn were not in Eberron previously at all. Just trying to point out it's not a real radical change.


----------



## Asmor

Furluge said:


> I don't think Dragonborn changed all that much from 3.5 to 4e.




Uhh... Yeah, they really did. Even physically the two versions resemble eachother only in the vaguest sense (i.e. that they're both humanoid dragons). 3.5 dragonborn were members of other races who'd been called to action by Bahamut and ritualistically encased themselves in faux dragoneggs, emerging as a dragonborn but still distinctly resembling their former races (i.e. former race's size, speed (I think?) and ability modifiers were kept). On top of that, third edition dragonborn had a variety of choices for their "draconic" nature. I think three or four to be exact; breath weapon, senses, wings... Maybe something else? I forget.

I don't see how anyone could possibly say third edition dragonborn are remotely like fourth edition dragonborn. Don't take that as a dig, I played a 3rd edition dragonborn paladin for a while and I love 4th edition's dragonborn as well. I'm just saying, they are very, very different.


----------



## Shroomy

I'm three quarters through the book and I'm really enjoying it.  My playtest artificer is getting a significant upgrade and I'm looking forward to Monday when my campaign meets for the first time since its release.  I also prefer the new dragonmark system; the feats may be a bit on the powerful side (similar to an initial multi-class feats) but they are a nice bundle of mechanical and flavor effects (via the available rituals).  I think WoTC really succeeded here.


----------

